# 1965 jd 1010



## stevern (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a 1965 JD 1010, 4 cyl gas,very nice shape, replaced plugs, plug wires, rotor, rotor cap, new generator, new starter, new belt. At first had the the plug order mixed up, wouldnt turn over, now all fixed, starts right up but the generator light stays on all the time. Why is this? Should I worry?
Thanks


----------

